# [Slovakia] Zoologické záhrady | Zoological Gardens



## Detonator789

*ZOO Bratislava *

- part of the zoo is DinoPark with extent 3 ha (0,03km²)
- opened : 1960
- animals : 161 types, 1045 animals
- extent : 96 ha (0,96km²), for public : 35 ha (0,35km²)
- web : www.zoobratislava.sk




















*ZOO Bojnice*

- the largest ZOO in Slovakia with pieces of animals
- opened : 1955
- animals : 384 types, 2050 animals
- extent : 41 ha (0,41km²), for public : 20 ha (0,20km²)
- web : www.zoobojnice.sk



















*ZOO Košice*

- the largest ZOO in Slovakia with extent
- opened : 1985
- animals : 151 types, 845 animals
- extent : 288 ha (2,88km²)
- web : www.zookosice.sk



















*ZOO Spišská Nová Ves*

- the smallest and youngest ZOO in Slovakia
- opened : 1989
- animals : 70 types, 250 animals
- extent : 8,5 ha (0,085km²)
- web : www.zoosnv.sk


----------



## caicoo

http://www.zoostropkov.sk/


----------



## default

http://www.nrsr.sk/


----------



## LeMoN-SK

default said:


> http://www.nrsr.sk/


:rofl:


----------



## seem

caicoo said:


> http://www.zoostropkov.sk/


Som nevedel že máme nejakú 5. zoo a ktorá ešte k tomu celkom dobre vyzerá. 

ale samozrejme najlepšia je tá Bratislavská oproti hradu 

_PS: Nechcem zasa začínať s návrhmi na premenovania ale podľa by prirodzenejší názov bol "Zoos". _


----------



## Amrafel

^^to je Zoo park, podobný je napríklad aj v Ladomerskej Vieske (alebo Žiari nad Hronom, neviem presne)


----------



## aquila

default said:


> http://www.nrsr.sk/


tak tak, take detasovene pracovisko noveho pavilonu opic 

inak napriklad na ranci pod babicou pri dedinke bojna maju taku mini zoo a aj pekne prostredie tam je

http://www.babica-bojna.sk/


----------



## Amrafel

keď sme pri Pavilóne opíc...

*Pavilón primátov, ZOO Bratislava*


Autor architektonického riešenia:
Ing. arch. Marián Záhorský



> V bratislavskej Zoologickej záhrade pribudla dôležitá stavba - pavilón primátov. Nový pavilón dominuje celému areálu ZOO a je realizovaný podľa náročných európskych štandardov - spĺňa všetky požadované kritériá na chov poloopíc, opíc a ľudoopov. Pre svojich obyvateľov vytvára prostredie simulujúce ich pôvodný biotop. Zoologické stavby patria k tým náročnejším, pretože vedci neustále prichádzajú s novými poznatkami o živote živočíšnych druhov, ktoré stavby musia zohľadňovať. V pavilóne primátov je kľúčová vzduchotechnika vytvárajúca podmienky podobné tým, v akých žijú primáty v prirodzenom prostredí - teplota okolo 28° C -, čomu pomáha podlahové kúrenie v ležoviskách pri vlhkosti vzduchu 70 až 80 %. Tepelnú pohodu udržiava aj strešná krytina. Vyhrievané sú aj vonkajšie výbehy. Veľa komponentov bolo pripravených ako prototypy. Niektoré práce vykonali jediní odborníci daného zamerania na území Slovenska a Čiech. Pri výstavbe bolo myslené aj na imobilných návštevníkov - okrem schodiska vedie na terasu aj výťah. Celý proces výstavby prebiehal v priestore fungujúcej zoologickej záhrady, čo so sebou prinášalo zhotoviteľovi aj určité nemalé obmedzenia. Pavilón má na Slovensku význam pre skvalitnenie podmienok chovu primátov – vzácnych a ohrozených živočíchov - rešpektuje pritom pripomienky Európskej asociácie zoologických záhrad a akvárií.


----------



## seem

^^ To toto bolo navrhnuté na CEZAR?


----------



## Detonator789

Mňa napadlo ešte toto  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhGt8hK_eFs

^^^^
Ten pavilón opíc vyzerá celkom pekne , ani som nevedel že sa to stavalo :nuts:


----------



## seem

^^ O tomto som vedel, ale mňa skôr prekvapilo keď som bol pred mesiacom v Bojniciach a tam je akurát dokončený "Karpatský chodník" v hodnote cca 5 mil. ak sa nemýlim. 

wiki -


----------



## fresco

fuj pavilon opic je priserna stavba hno:


----------



## Detonator789

fresco said:


> fuj pavilon opic je priserna stavba hno:


koľko ľudí toľko chutí...


----------



## aquila

inak kusok od bratislavy je aj oaza tigra sibirskeho .. tiez stoji za spomenutie ..

http://www.tigre.sk/

p.s. fakt by sa to mohlo premenovat na ZOO, zoopakry a zverince


----------



## seem

^^ Nie je aj v Hurbánke niečo také?


----------



## MordarGrunn

kurnik aquila, skoro som schytal infarkt.. som otvoril tu stranku tigre.sk a ta sexica na titulke na mna vybafla.. fu jak ma zarazilo do stolicky.. 

ale k teme, neviem ci to je len moj pocit, ale nemaju opiciaci nejak moc malo zelene v tom ich novom pavilone? zelena ochranna siet a nad tym par dakych predpokladam umelych burin... ich priestor je samy beton, slama a dake hupacky.. moc mi "prostredie simulujúce ich pôvodný biotop" nepripomina.. to ludia co sa na opice pozeraju to tam maju oblozene aspon bambusom.. a opice, ktore by to asi skor uvitali ani len to.. akurat ten uschnuty baobab alebo co to je v strede...


----------



## mike.i

*ZOO Košice*

História:
Je všeobecne známe, že rozlohou 288 hektárov je košická zoo tretia najväčšia v*Európe, hoci asi len tretina je vhodná pre zvieratá i*návštevníkov. Vznikla v*roku 1979 a*prvý návštevník prešiel bránou v*roku 1986. Prvým zvieraťom bola kobyla huculského koňa. Odvtedy prešla zoo zložitým vývojom, ktorý bol orientovaný na vytváranie podmienok pre eurázijskú faunu. V*súčasnosti sa môže návštevník zoo stretnúť so 142 druhmi zviera. Dovedna chová košická zoo asi 1200 jedincov na takmer 46 hektároch. Medzi najvyhľadávanejšie zvieratá v*tomto roku patrili tučniaky Humboldtove alebo inak aj jednopásové. Košická zoo ich má od júna ako jediná na Slovensku. Veľkým lákadlom pre návštevníkov sú aj tulene sivé, ktoré by milovník zvierat márne hľadal mimo Košíc. 
Košická zoo leží v*prekrásnom prírodnom prostredí v*severnej časti mesta pri obci Kavečany. Nachádza sa necelých 10 km od centra mesta a*je dostupná pravidelným spojom MHD.

Zdroj: www.zookosice.sk/download/zbergastanov.doc


----------



## luky133

MordarGrunn said:


> kurnik aquila, skoro som schytal infarkt.. som otvoril tu stranku tigre.sk a ta sexica na titulke na mna vybafla.. fu jak ma zarazilo do stolicky..
> 
> ale k teme, neviem ci to je len moj pocit, ale nemaju opiciaci nejak moc malo zelene v tom ich novom pavilone? zelena ochranna siet a nad tym par dakych predpokladam umelych burin... ich priestor je samy beton, slama a dake hupacky.. moc mi "prostredie simulujúce ich pôvodný biotop" nepripomina.. to ludia co sa na opice pozeraju to tam maju oblozene aspon bambusom.. a opice, ktore by to asi skor uvitali ani len to.. akurat ten uschnuty baobab alebo co to je v strede...


Vonku majú zelené plochy pre výbeh avšak šimpanzy si ich príliš neužijú nakoľko možno pred Vianocami sa budú opäť sťahovať do svojho pôvodného klietkového výbehu, ktorý chcú najprv zrekonštruovať aspoň aby to nejako vyzeralo.


----------



## Nerte

Chcel by som ta s vami podelit o video ktore som natocil a zostrihal minule leto, je z Bratislavskej ZOO. Prosim pozerajte HD verziu 

http://www.vimeo.com/15137506


----------



## Detonator789

Nerte said:


> Chcel by som ta s vami podelit o video ktore som natocil a zostrihal minule leto, je z Bratislavskej ZOO. Prosim pozerajte HD verziu
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/15137506


WOW ! Super video, nehovoriac o kvalite :yes:


----------



## seem

^^ Krásne zábery len škoda že troška presvetlené niekedy. kay:


----------



## JankoKE

Ja by som sa len chcel spýtať na techniku, predpokladám, že to bolo robené nejakou DSLR , tak typ + pouźité objektívy. Dík.


----------



## marish

^^ medzi tagmi mas canon hf100. takze dslr to nie je. 

a inak video pekne, akurat som ho nevydrzal pozerat dokonca, kedze vimeo nestiha ani SD, nieto este HD.


----------



## MordarGrunn

video pekne, zaujimave kompozicie, celkom kvalitny obraz na takeho "prcka" ale dost roztrasene. je skoda ak ma video kvalitny obraz ale nie je dobre stabilizovane.. to kazi cely dojem.. takze by som odporucal pouzit nieco ako steadicam alebo podobne veci na stabilizovanie obrazu.. alebo aspon stativ ked uz nic ine..


----------



## Nerte

Dakujem za reakcie... ano je to roztrasene, nechcelo sa mi tahat stativ a majte napamati, ze to je vacsinou v maximalnom zoome. Opticky stabilizator ma kamera vyborny, no ked drzite nieco, co ma len 430 gramov, ruka sa vam proste trasie  Steadicam stoji viac ako ma stala samotna kamera + wide converter + 2x nahradna bateria + 2x16 GB karta... takze nie, dakujem :nuts: Ale chcel by som, neboj!

marish: mne idu videa na Vimeo dobre, aj HD aj SD.


----------



## seem

^^ Aj mne idú dobre.


----------



## marish

pozeram, ze dnes uz aj mne. mozno iba vcera mali oni alebo chello nejake pretazenie.


----------



## radeoNko

Krasne video ;-)


----------



## veteran

Všimol som si, že v prvom poste chýba údaj o otvorení košickej ZOO - tak teda bolo to v septembri 1985.


----------



## Schipol

Mne osobne chyba v ZOO na Slovensku Tropicarium ako maju napr.v zlinskej ZOO na Morave alebo v Budapesti, nieco take by mohli postavit napriklad v ZOO v BA alebo v Bojniciach, hned by sa to prejavilo na navstevnosti...no mame sa este comu priucit


----------



## metropoly_sk

*ZOO KOSICE*


----------



## CnKE

Dinopark bude uz aj v Kosickej zoo.http://www.dinopark.cz/index.php?url=kosice


----------



## reddevil

*Dinopark KE*

nejake fotky z kosickeho dinoparku


----------



## Uppercut

V Poprade vznika najvacsia zoo na svete.

http://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/207534/v-poprade-vznika-najvacsia-zoo-na-svete/


----------



## CnKE

Je dinopark prepojeny so zoo alebo je umiestneny samostatne? Kolko je vstupne?


----------



## motooo

^^ mam pocit, ze som cital, ze ked budes chciet ist len do Dinoparku, tak si kupis listok tam, ale ak si kupis do ZOO, tak budes mat Dinopark v cene listka. Mam taky pocit, ako by to boli tie dinosaury z Galerie, aj ked mozno sa len podobaju.


----------



## reddevil

dinopark sa bude nachadzat vzadu v areali zoo, v lesiku za/pri jazierku s kackami, labutami (tusim su tam niekde zebry blizko)

vstup bude zvlast... cize kto si chce pozriet len zoo, kupuje si normalne pri vstupe listok do zoo, kto chce dinopark (a pripadne 4D kino) kupi si len tam... co nevylucuje, ze budu aj nejake baliky listkov, rodinne a podobne...


----------



## reddevil

*Dinopark KE*

dalsie fotecky...


----------



## kukuricudus

neviem ci to tu bolo spomenute ale dinopark otvaraju 1.6.


----------



## Ayran

V obrazoch: Do Košíc dorazili dinosaury


----------



## ayoz

Tak hlavne nemôžu, keďže im "zakázala" asociácia európskych ZOO... Aj keď keby sa všetky ZOO mali zbaviť albínov, ak nepatria pod ohrozený druh, tak v bratislavskej ZOO neostane žiadne zaujímavé zviera


----------



## eMKejx

Zolohoj, nechem tolko citovat tak ja doplnim ze som napr nebol este VOBEC ANI RAZ v ZOO v Bratislave, hamba mi...

ale za to mam prejdenu Schonbrun ci ako sa to pise vo Viedni. to je TOP co som videl a potom dovolim si tvrdit, sorry som patriot, nie narodniar, Bojnice milujem co sa tyka Zoo a prostredia a zamku a tam sa budem vzdy vracat, ale odporucam Zlinsku zoo, Batove mesto a nad nim osadena zoo veeelmi podobna tej Kosickej ale priznam sa mi pride taka "malebna", je tiez v prirode, vybehy su super. ODPORUCAM NA JESEN, je to tam krasne sfarbene a sem tam ta mala opicka Vam vylezie na plece ci hlavu 

inak ayoz, podla mna BB netreba zoo, blizko je Bojnicka, v LM je zoo kontakt, v Zarnovici mas tradicne domace zvery atd... v BB ak by nieco take chceli tak jedine so zvieratami ake tu v regione nie su... ladovy medved, koala, panda, jaguar, puma, slon indicky, hroch. Nieco fakt odlisne by malo zmysel, ale takto sa radsej vyberiem na vylet do Zoo


----------



## ayoz

No však takú myslím... Poriadnu. Možno keby sme poslali komunistu Blahu vyjednávať do Číny o pandu, tak by nám aj 2 dali, len nech už je ticho sa vráti sa domov  Inak moj sen je vidieť geparda. Na Slovensku nie je nikde (takže presne viem, čo by som chcel v tej bystrickej) a 2x som bol v Prahe - raz boli choré, raz im prerábali výbeh 

Takže v BB ZOO pekne to čo si napísal + gepard, grizzly, kodiak, baribal, varan komodský a k tomu aj akvárko s žralokmi veľrybím a kladivohlavým , rajami a nejakými peknými medúzami


----------



## ejo

ayoz said:


> No však takú myslím... Poriadnu. Možno keby sme poslali komunistu Blahu vyjednávať do Číny o pandu, tak by nám aj 2 dali, len nech už je ticho sa vráti sa domov  Inak moj sen je vidieť geparda. Na Slovensku nie je nikde (takže presne viem, čo by som chcel v tej bystrickej) a 2x som bol v Prahe - raz boli choré, raz im prerábali výbeh
> 
> Takže v BB ZOO pekne to čo si napísal + gepard, grizzly, kodiak, baribal, varan komodský a k tomu aj akvárko s žralokmi veľrybím a kladivohlavým , rajami a nejakými peknými medúzami


Geparda máš v Maľujú hneď na 100% sú dvaja a nie sim si istý či aj nie 3.


----------



## ejo

Sa opaloval 








Ayoz tu máš trocha iného takže sa. Akási zimná oblasť. Takeho klasického nemám ale sú tam.


----------



## ayoz

Ved hej, ale ked nemám auto, tak sa do Malkie ťažko dostanem  Inak to mám na zozname, čo chcem navštíviť.


----------



## ejo

Ak si student vezmi si vlak do Ba a z BA do Orechovej potone. Odtial to je Asi 2km pešo. Alebo nehovor kamošov s autom a choďte na výlet.


----------



## ayoz

Vlak do BA si brať nemusím a vlak zadarmo už tiež nemám, ale asi túto jar už niečo vymyslím, lebo to fakt dobre vyzerá. Keby som viac zarábal, aj by som si geparda adoptoval


----------



## eMKejx

od kamosky rodina chovala par rokov dozadu levy v Ziari nad Hronom. Ale postupne to vymenili za deti a aj kvoli ich bezpecnosti ich uz nemaju.


----------



## ayoz

Vymeniť leva za dieťa?


----------



## eMKejx

ano, ale nie do ohrady, normalne do postielky a tak dalej. vies vlastne dieta 

a ked uz tak, takto to ma byt:


----------



## ayoz

Rozumiem, ale asi aj tak by som asi mal radšej leva (teda pokiaľ by to bol priateľský lev, akých vidíme na youtube, že ma nezožerie, ale má ma rád  ). Predsa len, dieťa má každý, leva nie


----------



## ejo

Tento nemal celú prednú nohu, keď bol mláďa tak si ju prestrčil k inému predátorovy, ktorý ju za ňu chytil a poškodil.








MALKIA po nej je pomenovaný park


----------



## ejo

Urzon Hugo z Košíc potešil chovateľov - Regióny - Správy - Pravda.sk


----------



## stanley-SK

Par fotiek zvieratiek zo ZOO BA...nezvyknem veci komentovat, ale tu si neodpustim dodat ze ten areal je taka mala tragedia, jedine novy pavilon opic a niektore vacsie vybehy napr vlci sa daju akceptovat, ale ten zbytok je cista katastrofa....dve TOI TOI-ky pri vstupe, spinave skla a ten neuveritelny hluk z dialnice tomu davaju definitivy klinec.


----------



## ejo

Má sa ZOO BA ešte kde rozširovať?


----------



## Janci1982

ejo said:


> Má sa ZOO BA ešte kde rozširovať?


To si robis ako srandu? Zoo BA ma 96ha!! Dnes je vyuzivanych cca 35ha


----------



## BHT

Inak je to absurdné, že ZOO (ktorá je sama o sebe totálnym prežitkom) má k dispozícii veľkorysé a nijak nevyužívané plochy, zatiaľ čo útulok Slobody zvierat vzdialený sto metrov odtiaľ je natlačený do miniatúrneho areálu - Imho by sa zadná časť ZOO mohla kľudne vyhradiť pre túlavé psy, ktoré by tak aspoň mali permanentne k dispozícii dostatočný životný priestor .


----------



## Janci1982

Vidiet, ze o dnesnych Zoo nevies absolutne nic (reagujem na totalny prezitok). Dnesna zoo nie je o tom, ze zavres zviera do klietky a prezentujes ho ako vo vyklade. Dnesne zoo je o tom, ze sa snazis vytvorit take podmienky aby co najviac pripominali prirodzene prostredie a aby zvierata v nich prosperovali, mnozili a nasledne sa vracali do volnej prirody, kde hrozi ich vyhynutie alebo uz boli vyhynuty. Ide aj o to, ze musis rozsirovat genofond, lebo vo volnej prirode ked ti zostane zopar jedincov, tak je problem, lebo sa potom paria pribuzni. Okrem toho plni edukacnu a vychovnu funkciu. 

Samozrejme to co pises o tom utulku Slobody zvierat sa nevylucuje s tym co pisem ja.


----------



## didinko

Janci1982 said:


> Vidiet, ze o dnesnych Zoo nevies absolutne nic (reagujem na totalny prezitok). Dnesna zoo nie je o tom, ze zavres zviera do klietky a prezentujes ho ako vo vyklade. Dnesne zoo je o tom, ze sa snazis vytvorit take podmienky aby co najviac pripominali prirodzene prostredie a aby zvierata v nich prosperovali, mnozili a nasledne sa vracali do volnej prirody, kde hrozi ich vyhynutie alebo uz boli vyhynuty. Ide aj o to, ze musis rozsirovat genofond, lebo vo volnej prirode ked ti zostane zopar jedincov, tak je problem, lebo sa potom paria pribuzni. Okrem toho plni edukacnu a vychovnu funkciu.
> 
> Samozrejme to co pises o tom utulku Slobody zvierat sa nevylucuje s tym co pisem ja.


Lenže žiadna takáto ZOO na Slovensku neexistuje. Zo susedných krajín sa tomuto modelu približujú snáď len ZOO v Nyiregyháze a Safari Dvůr Králové.


----------



## ayoz

Dnes som teda bol a potvrdzujem, sú tam 2 nosorožce tuponosé južné. Inak teda celkom to v tej ZOO vyzerá oproti minulému roku lepšie. Snáď sa im bude dariť rekonštruovať a budovať nové výbehy aj naďalej. Inak by si renováciu zaslúžili aj WCka, ktoré vyzerali, že by mohli byť pavilónom baktérií (ale teda bolo tam cítiť dosť chlór, takže asi dezinfikujú často). Ten hluk je tam naozaj dosť, ale ak sa na to človek nesústredí, tak to nie je nič strašné.


----------



## marosss

V Bratislave končí dinopark, zmluva bola dlhodobo nevýhodná pre zoo


----------



## stanley-SK

Malkia park


----------



## ejo

tam je krasne


----------



## Prenajomcakany

Hanuliaková sa vzdala funkcie riaditeľky zoo, záhradu povedie Hulík | Samospráva | Bratislavské noviny


Na čele bratislavskej zoologickej záhrady už nestojí Júlia Hanuliaková. Tento týždeň sa vzdala funkcie riaditeľky. Vo štvrtok to zobralo bratislavské mestské zastupiteľstvo na vedomie. Zároveň poverilo dočasným riadením záhrady námestníka riaditeľa Tomáša Hulíka.




www.bratislavskenoviny.sk





V ľuďoch, ktorý sú vhodný viesť zoo sa ozaj nevyznám, ale po prečítaní článku mi pripadá že práve tá odstupujúca pani bola na správnom mieste... Viete niekto niečo viac? Prečo sa rozhodla odísť?


----------



## ayoz

Však je to v tom článku napísané.


----------



## Janci1982

Tak verme, ze sa coskoro vrati, bola by to velka skoda.


----------



## Prenajomcakany

ayoz said:


> Však je to v tom článku napísané.


Jaj ja som ten odstavec o dvojitom občianstve musel omylom preskočiť :-D


----------



## ayoz

Ale príde mi divne, že riaditeľom ZOO, aj keď je mestská, môže byť len Slovák. Aký to ma zmysel? Navyše keď šéfom napr. finančnej správy môže byt Čech.


----------



## Amrafel

Nejde o to, že by musel byť riaditeľom len Slovák. Len zahraničný občan musí mať platné pracovné víza, a riaditeľka zoo týmto zahraničným občanom bola, keďže s americkým jej automaticky zaniklo slovenské občianstvo. Áno, presne kvôli tomu retardovanému protimaďarskému zákonu, ktorý prakticky postihol najmä profesionálov, ktorí dlhodobo pôsobia v zahraničí, ale jedného dňa by sa možno chceli vrátiť.


----------



## ejo

Amrafel said:


> Nejde o to, že by musel byť riaditeľom len Slovák. Len zahraničný občan musí mať platné pracovné víza, a riaditeľka zoo týmto zahraničným občanom bola, keďže s americkým jej automaticky zaniklo slovenské občianstvo. Áno, presne kvôli tomu retardovanému protimaďarskému zákonu, ktorý prakticky postihol najmä profesionálov, ktorí dlhodobo pôsobia v zahraničí, ale jedného dňa by sa možno chceli vrátiť.


Len ona o tom zákone vedieť musela. Potom prečo nepožiadala napr o pracovné povolenie v SR. 
Takto ak prišla o SR občianstvo a nemá povolenie nemusí náhodou opustiť krajinu? 
Zákon je viac ako hlúpi, ale čo potom takýto ľudia?


----------



## ejo

konečne tak im to doprajem

FOTO: Slonice z bojnickej zoo sa po rokoch dočkali nového pavilónu - SME | MY Horná Nitra


----------



## Zolohoj

Hurá, "dievčence" si to už zaslúžili!


----------



## ayoz

Včera som bol prvýkrát vo viedenskej ZOO a musím povedať, že wau. Ten rozdiel oproti slovenským je neuveriteľný. Jedna vec je počet druhov, druhá to, že tie výbehy sa snažili robiť čo najreálnejšie k tomu, ako vyzerá prirodzené prostredie daného zvieraťa. Zároveň hneď niekoľko pavilónov, kde je človek v bezprostrednom kontakte so zvieratami (aj keď šlo väčšinou o vtáky a netopiere, ale napr. aj pri leňochodovi). Zaujal ma tiež rozdiel medzi výbehmi vlkov vo Viedni a v BA. Viedenský vyzeral pre vlky vyhovujúco a zároveň ich tam bolo aj vidno. V BA je síce väčší a zrejme aj modernejší, ale vidieť tam vlka (najmä ak je pri vás nejaké hlučné dieťa), je takmer nemožné.


----------



## ejo

ayoz said:


> Včera som bol prvýkrát vo viedenskej ZOO a musím povedať, že wau. Ten rozdiel oproti slovenským je neuveriteľný. Jedna vec je počet druhov, druhá to, že tie výbehy sa snažili robiť čo najreálnejšie k tomu, ako vyzerá prirodzené prostredie daného zvieraťa. Zároveň hneď niekoľko pavilónov, kde je človek v bezprostrednom kontakte so zvieratami (aj keď šlo väčšinou o vtáky a netopiere, ale napr. aj pri leňochodovi). Zaujal ma tiež rozdiel medzi výbehmi vlkov vo Viedni a v BA. Viedenský vyzeral pre vlky vyhovujúco a zároveň ich tam bolo aj vidno. V BA je síce väčší a zrejme aj modernejší, ale vidieť tam vlka (najmä ak je pri vás nejaké hlučné dieťa), je takmer nemožné.


Fotky si porobil?


----------



## eMKejx

⬆⬆⬆ ayoz daj nejake fotky, uvidime ci za 5-6 rokov nejake novinky Schonbrunne. (pre mna zatial najkrajsia Zoo v akej som bol). Ale sa chystam cez leto do Prazskej tam maju nedavno otvoreny novy pavilon goril +ale neviem kedy budu mat novy pavilon aj ladove medvede a ten bude uz asi aj vacsi ako prave ten vo Viedni.


----------



## ayoz

Pavilóny som veľmi nefotil, skôr len priamo zvieratá. Ale večer sa pozriem čo mám a niečo sem hodím.

Každopádne prerábali výbeh pre nosorožce aj gepardy (čo ma dosť vyľakalo, lebo kvôli nim som tam šiel a už 2x som ich nevidel v pražskej ZOO, keďže raz boli choré a raz im myslím tiež prerábali výbeh, ale našťastie aspoň časť bola otvorená a tak ich bolo vidno, dokonca prišiel aj priamo ku sklu, takže som bol happy) a mám pocit, že aj pre nejaké antilopy/srnky, čiže aktivita bola. Tie gepardy by mali otvoriť v júni.

Do Prahy by som cez leto šiel rád aj ja a pri tom určite nevynechám návštevu ZOO, minimálne práve kvôli tým gorilám a vombatovi.


----------



## supka

A je to lepsie ako bratislavska ZOO?


----------



## ayoz

Jasné, oveľa lepšie.


----------



## Amrafel

supka said:


> A je to lepsie ako bratislavska ZOO?


Jedna z najlepších ZOO na svete vs. ZOO Bratislava, kde je hneď už pri vchode v medveďom výbehu vidno, aký nadšený ten chudák je...


----------



## supka

chalani, to bola ironicka otazka


----------



## ayoz

Inak mi napadlo, že BA ZOO má minimálne jednu vec lepšiu ako Viedeň - Simpanzy. Vo Viedni je len jeden druh veľkých opic (orangutan), kým BA má dva (orangutan a šimpanz). Ako je to len malé plus, ale predsa len nejaké.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Taká všehochuť zo ZOO Bojnice


























Nový pavilon slonov



































Medvede si dali načas

















S týmto som ani nepočítal - že sa ukáže rys ostrovid. A bolo vidieť aj ďalšieho. Prišlo mi, že si chránia asi mladé...








Na levicu zjavne doľahol hlad








Kráľ zvierat sa nezaprel...


----------



## ayoz

Ten lev tam má nejakého osobného kaderníka?


----------



## Magnus1974

Asi toho isteho co Tina Turner


----------



## R1S0

Ten jeho vyraz v tvari mi pripomina mateja landla


----------



## Zolohoj

Pred cca týždňom som bol v Zveroparku (Žarnovica). Zaujímavý počin, veľmi pekné prostredie. Rozlohou zrovnateľné so ZOO Bojnice. Kopcovitý terén a pôvodné lazy so starými sadmi a domami na samote je tam pekne vidieť. To sa mi páčilo. Ináč super výlet, ale v lete je tam veľa otvoreného priestoru a dobre sme sa prepiekli... Kopec zábavy pre deti je super. Ale teda treba si pripraviť peňaženku. Park je zaujímavo členený na tri oddiely. Nestihli sme všetko. Zvierat tam nie je tak veľa a takých zaujímavých ako v ZOO. Najviac ma lákali losy, ktorých sme ale nevideli. Neviem či boli schovaní v lese, ale kamarát mi povedal, že ich tam nikdy nevidel a to tam bol viackrát. To bolo sklamanie. Lebo tým sa Zveropark prezentuje. Hore na kopci je maličký "zábavný park" pre deti, skákacie hrady, trenažér hasenia, tubingová dráha. Super, tam sa malý vyblbol. A mali tam rozloženú detskú horskú dráhu, malý vláčik, ktorý zrejme chystajú preďalšiu sezónu. Mohlo by sa to časom rozrásť na zábavný park s kolotočmi, je tam veľký priestor a potenciál. Čo sme nestihli bol vláčik - traktor s dvomi vlečkami  Ten ide vrchom cez výbehy pre lesnú zver. Nabudúce. Čo veľmi oceňujem, sú káričky so sedátkami. Keď dieťa nevládze, v tých kopcoch sa dá takto ťahať. Výhoda je sedátko, ktoré je pohodlnné a nafukovacie kolesá. Je to klasická dedinská kárička. Napríklad v Prahe v Zoo požičiavajú drevené vozíky, ale sú nepohodlnné a ťažké. Toto je obrovský plus Zveroparku. Majú čo ešte zlepšovať, ale celková spokojnosť. Mys me spojili s návštevou Revišťa.


----------



## ayoz

Bol som po roku zase v bratislavskej ZOO, ktorú som vždy obhajoval, že nie je taká zlá, ako sa o nej hovorí. Ale potom čo som bol na začiatku leta vo Viedni je ten rozdiel neskutočne do očí bijúci. Strávil som v oboch podobne dlhý čas (aj keď včera som dosť času strávil len státím pod strieškou/stromom, keď prišli silnejšie zrážky, ktoré ma zastihli v hornej časti ZOO) a je úplne neporovnateľné, čo som za ten čas videl. Ak si odmyslím tie miniatúrne a nemoderné výbehy (aj keď oproti minulému roku ich je celkom dosť v rámci možnosti vynovených a pribudli aj nejaké nové zvieratá), tak najväčšie peklo je ten prechod medzi spodnou a vrchnou časťou, kde človek veľmi dlho kráča popri ničom. Na jednej strane obrovský výbeh koní, na druhej nič len les a popri tom občas nejaký bažant. Chápem, že nie sú peniaze, ale horšie je, že tá cesta hore sa ani po obsahovej stránke nevyplatí, keďže tam podľa mňa nie sú atraktívne zvieratá. Nosorožec je síce ok, ale je skoro v každej ZOO. Najzaujímavejší je tam asi pes ušatý. Tiež mi príde divné, že v tom novom modernom výbehu vlkov sú len dva, čo ich robí náramné ťažké vidieť (ja som včera videl jedného). Pri zvierati žijúcom v svorke je to divné a snáď nie je taký problém zohnať do ZOO vlka. A toto bolo pri viacerých zvieratách. Každopádne, na zozname zvierat, ktoré som zatiaľ v bratislavskej ZOO nikdy nevidel zostávajú medveď (on vylieza len na komentované kŕmenie alebo len ja mám takú smolu, že je zalezený vždy keď tam idem?) a nosáľ červený. Naopak, prvýkrát som tam videl rysa ostrovida, na ktorého som predtým nemal šťastie.

Obrovské mínus ale je za možnosti občerstvenia. Prišiel som niekedy o jednej, kedy bol otvorený len kebab pri vchode a bufet pri opiciach. Na to, ako sa chválili, aké rôzne možnosti občerstvenia tam sú, tak to je dosť slabota. Navyše cestou späť už nebol otvorený ani ten kebab. Ale vzhľadom na to, že tam podľa mňa v tom čase nebolo viac ako 20 návštevníkov naraz, tak asi nie je ekonomické mať otvorené všetky bufety...


----------



## ejo

Ak ste este nepoculi v Bojniciach je uz 3ti slon.


----------

